# gute OPC Server Software für Siemens SPS



## El Cattivo (3 September 2009)

Hey,

ich suche eine gute OPC Server Software  nach möglichkeit kostenlos da ich mich erst einmal etwas in das thema rein finden möchte bei Allen Bradley war ja immer ein schöner integriet. Habe für Siemens ein von IBH gefunden ist aber nur ne DEMO.


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2009)

El Cattivo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich suche eine gute OPC Server Software nach möglichkeit kostenlos da ich mich erst einmal etwas in das thema rein finden möchte bei Allen Bradley war ja immer ein schöner integriet. Habe für Siemens ein von IBH gefunden ist aber nur ne DEMO.


 
Lade Dir iPlant Evolution von Langner herunter.
Dort ist ein guter kostenloser OPC-Server für S7 dabei.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## vierlagig (3 September 2009)

ich arbeite gern mit INAT ... da haste auch ne 72stunden lizenz ... zum testen und evaluieren sollte das reichen ...


----------



## MatMer (3 September 2009)

meine ersten OPC Erfahrungen hab ich auch mit dem Inat gemacht, fand ich damals als Anfänger recht gut

Mittlerweile arbeite ich in einer anderen Firma und da wird Inat im Zusammenhang mit dem Hauseigenen Leitsystem und Intouch eingesetzt, und der OPC Server läuft meist als erstes und zuverlässig...

Damals hatte ich noch eine Testversion die sich nach 24h Dauerbetrieb selbst ausgeschaltet hat, dann aber wieder funktionierte...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 September 2009)

El Cattivo schrieb:


> ich suche eine gute OPC Server Software  nach möglichkeit kostenlos da ich mich erst einmal etwas in das thema rein finden möchte ...



Hallo,

außer der Langner-Software ist mir kein OPC-Server für die S7 bekannt,
der keine Lizenzkosten verursacht. Wenn ich aber richtig gehört habe,
gibt es von Langner nur kostenpflichtigen Support.

Ein guter OPC-Server für die S7 kommt von *Softing*/Deltalogic. Kostet 
m. W. 400,- EUR, unterstützt viele Kommunikationswege zwischen S7
und PC (mehr als alle anderen) und Du bekommst eine guten Support 
von den Anbietern und auch hier im Forum. Und das ist rund um OPC
nicht zu vernachlässigen. 

Eine Demo-Version gibt es auch. Mit der kannst Du alles testen, auch 
den Datenaustausch zwischen PC und S7.


----------



## point_system (10 Januar 2015)

Hallo MatMer,
kannst du bitte mir bei OPC Client schreiben helfen? Ich weiss überhaupt nicht was ich tun soll.
Gruß
Sina


----------



## Ralle (10 Januar 2015)

point_system schrieb:


> Hallo MatMer,
> kannst du bitte mir bei OPC Client schreiben helfen? Ich weiss überhaupt nicht was ich tun soll.
> Gruß
> Sina



Warum willst du den selbst schreiben, es gibt OPC-Clienten, auch kostenlose, die man in seine eigenen Programme einbinden kann.

Hier z.Bsp. : http://sourceforge.net/projects/opcclient/
oder hier: http://www.kassl.de/opc/source-code.shtml


----------



## point_system (10 Januar 2015)

Hallo,
kann man anhand dieser vorgemachten Beispiele Prozessdaten einer CPU zugreifen? Also ich habe Opc von Deltalogic demo . Welche Schritte soll ich überhaupt machen?
1- opc mit cpu verbinden
2- ...?
3-..

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Mich89 (24 Oktober 2017)

Hallo!

gibt es noch irgendwo einen Download von iPlant Evolution. Ich kann leider nichts mehr finden.

Ich will einfach nur einen DB in eine Datenbank mappen um sie dann weiterzuverarbeiten.

Wenn schon nicht kostenlos, dann zumindest günstig und einfach zu benutzen... Mit welchem OPC arbeitet ihr in Verbindung mit Siemens S7 1200 und co?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
ich such mal weiter.

lG
Michael


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Oktober 2017)

iPlant scheint gestorben zu sein. 

Für den DB brauchst Du ja kein OPC, oder?

http://www.plccom.de/

https://www.mhj-online.de/de/de-ComDrvS7

Es kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an, was deine bevorzugte Entwicklungsumgebung ist ...


----------



## Mich89 (25 Oktober 2017)

Das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe!! Vielen Dank!


----------

